# Shopping for a used Rogue, anything specific to look out for?



## CmdrData (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello all,

I'm new to the forum and am shopping for a used Rogue, any suggestion as to what to look out for? This particular Rogue I'm interested in is a Canadian 2011 SL with 51000km, close to 3 months of factory B2B warranty left, with no full service records (what I meant is, dealer only has oil change records but no other scheduled maintenance records).

Anything I should look out for regarding CVT especially after reading the headline story on the front site page about Nissan having issue with CVT?

Thanks for any comments!

Kelvin


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

The 2011 has the newer CVT transmission. The year that you do not want to get are the 2008 & some 2009. Nissan had fixed the issue in regards about the CVT problem 2010 & onwards. I hope this helps. Keep me posted.


----------



## CmdrData (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, Otto! 

Other than CVT, anything else I should watch out for when checking out this Rogue?


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

Other than the cvt the Rogue improved a lot substantially. Check the bottom of the vehicle for rusts. Not just the Rogue any other vehicle is potential for rust. I hope this helps. Keep me posted. Just in case, when driving. If the CVT is bad you can hear it crackling while driving. But i highly doubt it that the 2011 has a bad CVT. Which dealership are going to if you do not mind me asking? If you do get the 2010 it has 200,000kms or 10 year warranty on the CVT.


----------



## CmdrData (Jan 3, 2014)

What about the 2011 CVT, any extended warranty on it like 2010?

Thanks!


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

The 2011 only has the regular warranty.


----------



## CmdrData (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, I signed on the dot dot line for this Rogue last Saturday and will pick it up in a week. 

Now to debate to get an extended warranty or not.


----------



## otto888man (Dec 30, 2013)

/congratulations on the new purchase. Did u get any rustproofing or tinting? Did you get the 2011 or a diffferent year? Do u drive a lot? I have a friend who drives a lot she has already 230,000kms no problem. Only changed the rear brakes. If you need rustproofing or tinting i have a guy in Toronto. Great deals.


----------



## CmdrData (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks! Yes, I got that 2011 as mentioned in my original post. Did not get rustproof or tinting from dealer but will get them done.


----------



## rockyfranky (Jan 31, 2014)

CmdrData said:


> Thanks! Yes, I got that 2011 as mentioned in my original post. Did not get rustproof or tinting from dealer but will get them done.


Only annoying thing in Rogue is the gas cap is manual pull from outside, there is no lock, I brought new 2013 model, never thought this age company like Nissan would make manual gas cap pull, never had any car since 2000 like this. I checked and compared with many similar vehicles this did not show-up any comparison and I forgot to check myself during test drive.


----------



## CmdrData (Jan 3, 2014)

Not only that, also the close to none tiny front driver n passenger door pocket and nothing for the rear doors. I recall commenting the Subbie Forester has hugh pocket when cross shopping but like you I forgot to check on the Rogue. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

